# New Purina Beyond Small Batch



## Just Kell (Apr 8, 2017)

Hi everyone,
It's been years since I've had a hog and just recently adopted one again. The food I was going to go back to and used to feed my previous hogs is apparently really not good for them (Brown's Hedgehog). The person I got Zeuss from was feeding romaine everyday with a bowl of Friskies I think it was. I've switched him to Purina One Tender Selects with Chicken for the time being as that's all I have on hand at the moment, other than store bought hedgehog food, and it has to be better than Friskies. 

I've been reading through the forum on the different cat foods but haven't seen anything (could have missed it though) about the new Purina Beyond Small Batch food. Does anyone know if this would be appropriate? It's grain free, no by products, and made with fresh chicken and eggs, no artificial colors, etc. 

He is a little more than plump and just doesn't seem overall happy, so I'm trying to change that. Also, I found Natural Balance Limited Ingredient with Turkey and Chickpeas. Any comments on that one?

Thanks for any and all help / suggestions!


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

It looks to me like they've just replaced their usual garbage fillers with less-known variants. Peas are in there three times and up really high, so they could end up being higher on the list than the proteins. They're also using canola as if it's wheat.

I'd treat this just like Purina's other foods .

Reference to make sure we're looking at the same brand: https://www.beyondpetfood.com/products/cat/dry-food/small-batch/grain-free-wild-ocean-whitefish-egg/

The Natural Balance one looks alright. Again, peas are high up and split, but not as badly as in the Purina. Everything else looks okay at a glance but check the ingredients against the dangerous ingredients listed here: http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...3034-beginner-s-guide-hedgehog-nutrition.html

And here's the Natural Balance food: https://www.naturalbalanceinc.com/c...d-ingredient-diets/indoor-turkey-and-chickpea


----------



## Just Kell (Apr 8, 2017)

Thanks for the reply.

I was actually looking at this one:
https://www.beyondpetfood.com/products/cat/dry-food/small-batch/grain-free-white-meat-chicken-egg/

I did get some Sunseed hedgehog and noticed it's on the ok list under the hedgehog foods.

I'm also a little confused regarding a post I read here too..... some were saying the healthier the food was causing fatty liver disease and death, and that lower foods were better. I read it last night but can't remember the title of the post. I just want to do right for this little guy as he was not being taken care of properly with housing, feedings, etc. I am now his third home and he's only about a year, year and a half (what I was told).

I appreciate any and all comments / suggestions.
Thanks,
Kell


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't know wher you heard that healthier foods cause fatty liver disease because I've never heard of that. Fatty Liver disease is usually caused by not eating for too long and high protein can cause renal issues. Sun seed isn't the worst food out there but it really isn't a good food. The fat levels are so low that hedgehogs can actually become under nourished on it.


----------



## Just Kell (Apr 8, 2017)

Nikki,
I read that somewhere in the forum last night as I was trying to read up on good foods vs bad foods, or what others recommended. I can't remember the title of the post but it was basically someone posting / questioning about everyone's different opinions on foods and asking why everyone felt the way they did about the foods. There was a lot of "doesn't make sense" comments. It was mentioned in a response how some of the better foods ingredients were unable to be digested properly by the hedgehog and fatty liver disease was mentioned in regards to these ingredients. I'm actually looking for the post again. I don't even remember what year it was from. If I find it, I'll post it so no one thinks I'm crazy. 

I bought the sunseed as just part of a mix or treat, not the only food to be fed. I guess it threw me off about the description going on about insectivores that I didn't read the label. It's mainly seafood and junk. They made it sound like it was great. Learned my lesson there! 


I'm basically looking for a mix of two foods and was curious about the Purina beyond small batch chicken and egg. That's really my main question still. 

I'm torn between Fromm Salmon a la veg and Wellness Chicken, Chicken Liver and Lentils. I may mix all three but wondering if anyone has tried the Purina small batch. 

Thanks.


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

The whole Purina Beyond line is garbage. The variance between flavors will never be much apart from one or two ingredients. My original post still stands. It's unlikely you'll find anyone who feeds it to give you a review since very few people here (if anyone at all) trust anything Purina makes. Sorry!


----------



## Just Kell (Apr 8, 2017)

Thanks FinnickHog.

I'll just move away from that food altogethe.


----------

